# Borrowing from Lou



## alamocdc (Apr 19, 2006)

I am naming my Emperors. This one is the Emperor Mairari, emperor of Ethiopia from 1247-1262. This was by request from a repeat customer and my first Emperor sale. She wanted an Emperor RB in black, wood if possible. Her eyes lit up and she got quite excited when I mentioned African Blackwood, hence the naming of this pen. Dipped lacquer finish... as all my high end pens are. The only thing I'm not happy about is that I didn't ask anough for it.





No comments are necessary, but all, including criticisms are welcome. Thanks for taking time to look. I just couldn't help showing this one off.


----------



## badwin (Apr 19, 2006)

That is a stunning pen.  Great job.  I'm going to have to figure out that dipped lacquer finish.
Brian
http://www3.telus.net/public/goodwinp


----------



## Dario (Apr 19, 2006)

Very nice Billy!  Stunning finish [^]


----------



## DCBluesman (Apr 19, 2006)

Definitely a top shelf pen, finish and photo.  I hope you got top shelf $. [8D]


----------



## gerryr (Apr 19, 2006)

That is a very classy looking pen.[]


----------



## Huzzah (Apr 19, 2006)

Beautiful!  I like the decision of the Rhodium plating, I don't think the gold would have looked as nice.


----------



## JimGo (Apr 19, 2006)

Excellent choice of kits with the wood, and fantastic job on both the fit and the finish.  Looks like you even nailed getting the barrels dead straight, which is something I'm struggling with so I'm jealous!


----------



## leehljp (Apr 19, 2006)

I set my goals on pens like this! I can only wish! Some day, some day! Beautiful!


----------



## ldimick (Apr 20, 2006)

Wow! Simply outstanding![:0]


----------



## LanceD (Apr 20, 2006)

Probably the best Emperor i've seen to date.

Lance


----------



## PenWorks (Apr 20, 2006)

[:0] Wonderfull Pen [:0]

Okay I am nosey [] What's not enough [?] I sold an Emperor resin roller today for $150.00, she also bought two other pens as well, I thought it was a very nice piece. I would have like to charge more as well, but I thought that was a fair price and it is what I price my Emperor rollers.


----------



## Jim15 (Apr 20, 2006)

That is a beautiful pen Billy.

jim


----------



## pete00 (Apr 20, 2006)

classy looking, very nice!


----------



## alamocdc (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks for the kind comments, everyone. Anthony, using my standard algorithm, I came up with $120, so that's what I quoted her. If they're bringing more, I may have to go up.


----------



## bgray (Apr 20, 2006)

Could you elaborate on your dipped lacquer finish?

thanks, 

bg


----------



## wdcav1952 (Apr 20, 2006)

Very, very nice, Billy.  I agree with those who say the Rhodium is the better finish for this wood.  I am beginning to think it looks better than the gold plating.


----------



## alamocdc (Apr 20, 2006)

BG, I got my dipping techniques from Russ Fairfield's pages. You can also see some info on it here:
http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?ARCHIVE=true&TOPIC_ID=6872&SearchTerms=dipping

Sorry, Jeff, but I still haven't figured out how to use the small URL feature we have.


----------



## byounghusband (Apr 20, 2006)

Billy,
Very SHARP pen!!  You keep setting the bar up a notch.  You do fine work.[]


----------



## chitswood (Apr 20, 2006)

Excellent, love the african blackwood, stunning wood - stunning pen[:0][:0]


----------



## Jerryconn (Apr 20, 2006)

Billy,
That's a great looking pen! Do you thin the lacquer before dipping? I have read that some do.

Thanks 
Jerry


----------



## jdavis (Apr 20, 2006)

Very nice turning and finishing


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 20, 2006)

Excellent work, Billy.

I would say $120 is low, but that (my $175 starting, up to $250) may be why I have NEVER SOLD ONE.  So, feel free to ignore me!!!!!


----------



## nilsatcraft (Apr 20, 2006)

This one caught my eye right away and I had to comment.  This is really one of the sharpest looking pens I've seen.  The wood looks great and seems to have a bit of a maroon tint to it and the finish is amazing.  I just copied Fred's tutorial for my own use.  I'll have to give that a try.  Thanks for sharing the pen and the finishing information.  This only reaffirms my appreciation of lacquer finishes.


----------



## jeff (Apr 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alamocdc_
> <br />Sorry, Jeff, but I still haven't figured out how to use the small URL feature we have.


Look HERE for the instructions on how to create links in posts.


----------



## alamocdc (Apr 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jerryconn_
> <br />Billy,
> That's a great looking pen! Do you thin the lacquer before dipping? I have read that some do.
> 
> ...



Thanks again, all!

Jerry, I have been dipping it straight from the can, but have been thinking about thinning it using a 3:1 ratio (lacquer:thinner). I think I've read that some thin it 1:1, but I'm not sure I'd go that far. However, parts of this one dried with a bit of a "run" because I had it sitting close to the space heater in my shop... Yes, it is still cool enough here at night that I need to leave it on. Buffed the small runs out easily enough with 4000MM, but the thinning may help aleviate the need for that.


----------



## alamocdc (Apr 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jeff_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



BION, Jeff, I actually tried doing just that, but it didn't work in the preview. Being an old web master I figured I knew enough to be able to figure it out, but I was wrong (imagine that). After looking at yours and the post you made for doing this, I know now what the problem was so a big THANKS for straightening this out!


----------



## Max (Apr 20, 2006)

Wow!!  That is sooo nice!!

What type of lacquer are you using? 
Was it just one coat?

Thanks,
Max


----------



## alamocdc (Apr 20, 2006)

Max, I use Deft Gloss and this pen was dipped twice and rotated 180 degrees between dippings to ensure an even flow.


----------



## lwalden (Apr 20, 2006)

Timing- were the two seperate dips back to back, or was there some longer time interval between dips? BTW, fantastic looking pen- I've already printed off Russ's original instructions to try this weekend.



> _Originally posted by alamocdc_
> <br />Max, I use Deft Gloss and this pen was dipped twice and rotated 180 degrees between dippings to ensure an even flow.


----------



## alamocdc (Apr 20, 2006)

Lyle, I usually wait at least two hours before dipping again.


----------



## GregMuller (Apr 20, 2006)

Great looking pen and great choice of wood and kit plateing.


----------



## reed43 (Apr 20, 2006)

Billy I thin 3to1 and workes for me.I have been using deft for about two years and have had no returns for finish problems.Other problems yes.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Apr 21, 2006)

very impressive, nice finnish!


----------

